# what is this wire above my lower unit?



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

It’s a bonding cable, grounding cable is an acceptable term as well. 
Yes, I would replace it. You can use braided stainless leader material just make sure you strip the nylon coating off so the cable makes good contact. You can get one from a local outboard scrap yard off jusg about any motor, buy OEM or make one.


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

Another method to slow down corrosion on your lower unit, I believe.


----------



## Tailwaters (Apr 9, 2019)

Thanks for the help guys! much appreciated


----------

